
EFF: ICANN Expands Role with Speech Regulation - rasengan
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2019/08/opening-door-censorship-new-trademark-enforcement-mechanisms-added-top-level
======
johnla
Is this why we need a decentralized Certificate Authority like Handshake.org
so ICANN doesn't have too much power to censor the Internet?

